# Crystal Red Shrimps Hatched using artificial Method



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

It is amazing, my first attempt at hatching Crystal Red Shrimps artificially worked. 

On May 15, 2011, one of my berried CRS died. So I removed the eggs and built a hatchery. Put eggs in the hatchery that submerged two or three mm underwater. I did not have to take care of the eggs at all. Since the surface of the water is always moving, new water constantly washing the eggs. So no fungus produce at all.

material: 1 styrofoam cup, one 15cmx15cm mesh netting fabric (holes small enough so that the eggs won't drop through), some fishing line, a sewing needle.

On June 2, 2011, I looked at the hatchery and I can see little eyes. The eggs were not moving at all. 

On June 3, 2011, they all hatched and became little CRS. I was taken by surprise since they were in their egg form just one day ago.

It is even more efficient than natural hatching. 

See pictures.

Thanks for watching.

Wayne.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to go man! That's awesome!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats great to Hear Wayne! Congrats!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hatching CRS eggs is easier than hatching fish eggs. The CRS eggs don't go fungus as easily.

I should try angelfish/German blue ram eggs the same way one day.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I may try it with my Rams next time I see eggs. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Let me know if it works.

I had GBR before. They always eat the eggs.



Diztrbd1 said:


> I think I may try it with my Rams next time I see eggs. Thanks for posting this.


----------

